# Body Power Expo 2009 at NEC



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Who's going ? this shower sounds very good with top ifbb pros being there , strongman show , powerlifting comp etc check this website for more information http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/features.html


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm going and definately competing!!!


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Im looking to go, if i can get away from work and the wife:laugh:

tickets available at

http://www.seetickets.com/?a=body+power+expo&filler2=bodypowerexpo09

Surprisingly cheap imo.

Apparantly its different both days! Looks to be a good line up too!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i'll be going, already have my tickets


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i'll be going, already have my tickets


Did u get them any cheaper then that site?? £31 for a weekend pass is pretty good i think!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i got them for £15 a day ticket, i was offered them for £25 for a weekend pass but can only do the one day


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

anyone know who is competing?????


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

i am goin on the saturday :thumb:


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

I will be there as will most of the Plymouth (core fitness) crowd on here


----------



## reflexlewis (Jan 20, 2009)

dogue said:


> I will be there as will most of the Plymouth (core fitness) crowd on here


you are still up for making a trip up there then mate! will be a good weekend


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Im going as soon as i know what day the strongman comp is on.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll be on the extreme stand, feel free to come over and say hello everyone. It'll be good to put faces to peoples names.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

tommy y said:


> anyone know who is competing?????


apparently just you :lol: :lol: :lol:

quite a few boys from my gym should be at the show, will be a good one, what weight you aiming to be at on stage?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll be on the PhD stand, feel free to come over and say hello everyone. It'll be good to put faces to peoples names, plus i will be in competition shape as i would have just entered the NABBA SE..

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Vince said:


> What class will you be doing mate? I'll be in class 3


Hey Vince im doing the >40s :thumbup1:

Fivos


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

you that old fivos? wow, kudo's to you my friendm see you there.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Eric, yes mate 40..ill be 41 this august! Mate a long time since i met you...it must be at least 15years!

Fivos


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

stuartcore said:


> I'll be on the extreme stand, feel free to come over and say hello everyone. It'll be good to put faces to peoples names.


I'll come and say get pics etc ,

its going to be my first bb show going to see am going to look tiny compared to most ppl


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Fivos said:


> I'll be on the PhD stand, feel free to come over and say hello everyone. It'll be good to put faces to peoples names, plus i will be in competition shape as i would have just entered the NABBA SE..
> 
> Fivos


Hey dude will be good to put name to face , i;ll come say hey considering am bk fan of PHD Pharma Whey really good with water


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be there apparently!!

MuscleTalk, Healthy Action and HiPaCC all have stands. I'm also doing a couple of seminars - please do come and say 'Hi'.

There'll be lots going on on our stands including live cookery demos (with samples for you scroungers!) with top chef Paul Elliott, competitions (TBC), Daz Ball posing and photos, things to buy; and we're also hosting the weigh-in for the UKBFF events. Should be plenty of action!

I have the lastest floorplan for the whole event too - stands are being confirmed regularly now - ours is in prime postion to the right of the main stage.

The UKBFF are running the shows, but if you have any queries on the other aspects of the Expo, please post here and I'll try to help


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I think we're going to need UK-M name badges or something cos there's no way I'll be able to remember or recognise everyone!


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> I'll be there apparently!!
> 
> MuscleTalk, Healthy Action and HiPaCC all have stands. I'm also doing a couple of seminars - please do come and say 'Hi'.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesum Daz ball be good to met him he doesnt live too far away from me think he got gym in leicster , any ideas when the timetable for the event is going to be on the website thanks stuart


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Stuart

Yes Daz's gym is in Leicester - we had a photo and video session there yesterday - pics will be up on MT later this week

I keep pushing for a timetable mate, but they haven't got one yet. I know know the mens BBing is on the Saturday and the ladies on the Sunday. Strongman will be on both days.


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi Stuart
> 
> Yes Daz's gym is in Leicester - we had a photo and video session there yesterday - pics will be up on MT later this week
> 
> I keep pushing for a timetable mate, but they haven't got one yet. I know know the mens BBing is on the Saturday and the ladies on the Sunday. Strongman will be on both days.


Thats kool am planning to get the weekender pass cuz while am at uni am very close to NEC , any ideas what kind of names from the strong man scene will be there ? also any ideas if there be any bb clothes companies there for example like koloseumgym gear just for an example

thanks for your help stuart


----------



## BARNY (Sep 4, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> I'll be there apparently!!
> 
> MuscleTalk, Healthy Action and HiPaCC all have stands. I'm also doing a couple of seminars - please do come and say 'Hi'.
> 
> ...


 Hello mate,

My mrs's is on at me to find out if and when Dennis Wolf is making an appearance at the Expo? Is there an official time table to have a look at?

Cheers mate,

Barny.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm going with a couple of mates, will be ace, day after my birthday so make a weekend of it i imagine. cant wait


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Warstu said:


> Thats kool am planning to get the weekender pass cuz while am at uni am very close to NEC , any ideas what kind of names from the strong man scene will be there ? also any ideas if there be any bb clothes companies there for example like koloseumgym gear just for an example
> 
> thanks for your help stuart


No names yet for SM - but watch the site. I'll also be starting a Body Power News topic on MT next week which will be updated twice weekly

Yes, there will be a *new* bodybuilding clothing company launching at the expo who will be on the MT stand - but it's a secret for now, so don't tell anyone! :whistling:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

BARNY said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> My mrs's is on at me to find out if and when Dennis Wolf is making an appearance at the Expo? Is there an official time table to have a look at?
> 
> ...


There's not yet, I'm afraid.

I will get on it though. I'm trying to get Daz Ball in a posedown with one of the big names - Wolf would be a good one!


----------



## blackbeef (Nov 17, 2009)

I going up on saturday want to meet mr O lol


----------

